
Ask HN: How do you know if you are good enough for X? - chrisherd
My current dilemma is whether to apply to Stanford GSB or whether the impostor syndrome I&#x27;m currently suffering from is real or just holding me back
======
wskinner
Try it. The downside risk is usually much smaller than that little voice at
the back of your mind thinks.

